# Handy little items



## Wren (May 28, 2019)

What handy little item do you always keep at home and wouldn’t be without ? 

One of mine is Vanish bar of stain removing soap, it’s magic, and really does make stains disappear


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 28, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2019)

sad I know... ..but I have very high, hard to reach places in my house, and using the telescopic duster gets everything cleaned in minutes rather than having to get dusters and stepladders...


----------



## Pappy (May 28, 2019)

My trusty gripper thing. I just now used it to pick up my tv control I dropped behind the couch.


----------



## Ronni (May 28, 2019)

Hey Wren, do you know there's also Vanish spray?


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2019)

Speaking for Wren, I hope she doesn't mind, but yes we do have the Vanish spray here too, Ronni....


----------



## tortiecat (May 28, 2019)

I also have and use my gripper for many things.
Use a pair of long handle tongs for reaching things as well.
Have a gadget for releasing the tops of vacuumed jars, and
another for opening bottles.  Anything to make life easier!


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2019)

Another thing I find really useful in the house is this magnifying lamp...it's superb, particularly  when trying to read the use by date on a little blister foil pill pack!!

I bought it for hubs several years ago, as a Christmas gift  when he was working on a project that needed precise work... and now I pop into his home office and use it every time I can't read some tiny print...


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 28, 2019)

Pappy said:


> My trusty gripper thing. I just now used it to pick up my tv control I dropped behind the couch.
> 
> View attachment 65928



I'm with you Pappy,I have one too.
When I was in rehab for my knee surgery 15 yrs ago,I used the gripper to help put my clothes on.I now use it to pick up crumbled up paper that I missed tossing into the waste paper basket Sue


----------



## KingsX (May 30, 2019)

.

I have a round rubber gripper thingy that was handed out for free at credit union meeting that is very handy to open jar lids.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 30, 2019)

A rolling metal kick stool for climbing and sitting to clean, change lightbulbs, etc...

I've even tossed a large napkin over it and used it as a tea table!


----------



## Kadee (May 30, 2019)

I like sard wonder soap for stubborn stains
I use vanish powder in the wash when washing whites like sheets and pillow cases and tea towels


----------



## Kadee (May 30, 2019)

I use this handy little item quite allot it’s a Tupperware quick  chef I use it to chop a combination of veggies when making my cultured veggies ,and most of all very little cleaning after


----------



## Keesha (May 30, 2019)

Wren said:


> What handy little item do you always keep at home and wouldn’t be without ?
> 
> One of mine is Vanish bar of stain removing soap, it’s magic, and really does make stains disappear
> 
> View attachment 65925





Ronni said:


> Hey Wren, do you know there's also Vanish spray?
> View attachment 65933





hollydolly said:


> Speaking for Wren, I hope she doesn't mind, but yes we do have the Vanish spray here too, Ronni....


Really? I’ve never tried this but the other day I read about this. Yesterday in fact. I’m getting some today. 


hollydolly said:


> Another thing I find really useful in the house is this magnifying lamp...it's superb, particularly  when trying to read the use by date on a little blister foil pill pack!!
> 
> I bought it for hubs several years ago, as a Christmas gift  when he was working on a project that needed precise work... and now I pop into his home office and use it every time I can't read some tiny print...


I bought one of these to do intricate bead work and soldering tiny things. Then I found many uses for it including reading stuff I can’t see and taking off split ends. :lol: I love mine also. 




Aunt Bea said:


> A rolling metal kick stool for climbing and sitting to clean, change lightbulbs, etc...
> 
> I've even tossed a large napkin over it and used it as a tea table!


These things are great. I also purchased a great stepping ladder last year that’s been awesome. I use it for so many things . 
It doesn’t look as nice with a large napkin tossed over it though. nthego:


----------



## Pappy (May 30, 2019)

This is the whole kit, called a hip kit, I got from the VA. It comes in handy to have on hand.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 30, 2019)

Dual purpose.....


----------



## Manatee (Jun 4, 2019)

Handiest is the Swiss Army knife that I always carry.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 4, 2019)

*I have a couple of the reacher things, like Pappy pictured.  One in the living room, and one in the bedroom.  I also have one of those gripper things that helps hoep jars and bottles. The thing for helping me put on socks as well. Only thing I still need to get is a good stepstool.  I want one with a handle I can hold on to when I step up onto it, due to my issues with balance.*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 5, 2019)

I really enjoy my gripper it is really helpful. I also enjoy how easy some things make doing things much easier. I love my back scrubber and 
 

And the most helpful item I have now that my Husband has retired is his advice on how to do things that I have been doing wrong for over 50yrs of marriage,like loading the dishwasher,washing clothes and even the color that our bath towels should be. I really appreciate his orders I mean advice.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 5, 2019)

An old tuna can..with the rim removed so the sharp edge is exposed...

Holes punched in it..

Makes the best chopper you could have when it comes to cabbage for slaw.

Yea I have an electric chopper..... but that can just does it for me.


----------



## Wren (Jun 6, 2019)

‘And the most helpful item I have now that my Husband has retired is his advice on how to do things that I have been doing wrong for over 50yrs of marriage,like loading the dishwasher,washing clothes and even the color that our bath towels should be. I really appreciate his orders I mean advice’


Well I certainly won’t be rushing out to get one of those Sassycakes !


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2019)

Wren said:


> ‘And the most helpful item I have now that my Husband has retired is his advice on how to do things that I have been doing wrong for over 50yrs of marriage,like loading the dishwasher,washing clothes and even the color that our bath towels should be. I really appreciate his orders I mean advice’
> 
> 
> _Well I certainly won’t be rushing out to get one of those Sassycakes !_


_



:rofl1::rofl1: Nor me..... Sorry Sassy, I'm sure he's lovely in many other ways... 
_


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 6, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> :rofl1::rofl1: Nor me..... Sorry Sassy, I'm sure he's lovely in many other ways...
> [/I]



He does have his good sides at times. I just wish he showed his good side more often.:rofl::rofl::rofl:*[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*


----------

